
Lifetime ISAs - quickthrower2
https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/savings/lifetime-ISAs?utm_source=MSE_Newsletter&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=20-Feb-18-7966&amp;utm_campaign=nt-hiya&amp;utm_content=1
======
quickthrower2
Posted because it's an example of how complicated governments like to make a
tax system to incentivize something (in this case home buying). Instead, why
not just eliminate stamp duty & build more houses.

~~~
nly
Because LISAs encourage saving rather than just acquiring debt to buy
property.

Also, LISAs are aimed at first time buyers... and most first time buyers don't
pay stamp duty (there's a £300,000 threshold)

